# Follow up to ladies problem and a necessary disclaimer



## calgal (Sep 1, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: My previous post is not an indictment of ANY of the Reformed Churches I have attended but is my bad observation of behavior.

I realized something as a result of Ruben's timely: I am once again wallowing in sin. Having had some simply absurd experiences with "christian women's fellowship" in a couple large non reformed churches in Orange County, I never forgave the really dumb things the ladies at said churches said and did to me that caused some scar ripping that was unncessary and unhealthy (I do not have a lot of faith in "Christian Counseling" as a result of a small group I was in back then). Without reliving the issues created or made larger by the well meaning women (and the snotty mean, snobby ones for that matter) I will say my perspective is fatally flawed. Sort of like wearing glasses that have a very old prescription: the wearer sees enough to drive but misses some important signs. Since becoming Reformed, I have these old fears pop up again from time to time and they make it impossible to notice the truly wonderful ladies I meet: I focus on behavior that looks like the snooty people I knew and do not see clearly the sisters in Christ who honestly do what they do out of love and compassion, not to be "lady bountiful." And this is crippling. 

Thanks!

Shamefacedly,

Gail


----------



## calgal (Sep 1, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Gail,
> 
> I'm not sure _quite_ what you'e alluding to, but I nonetheless really appreciate your humility in the matter as it should serve as a catalyst to each of us to repent for foolish things in our own lives.
> 
> Blessings to you, Ma'am.



Thanks! I just ranted about an event I attended and what I walked out feeling and thinking. it was not right to do and should not have been said but it was.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, Gail. I know it's an easy thing to do: one problem person can color a whole group in our eyes.


----------

